# [Topic officiel] MAJ des portables du 19/04/2004



## tungchao (19 Avril 2004)

Alors, vos avis : 

- sur les nouvelles configurations ? 
- sur la différence de puissance par rapport à l'ancienne gamme iBook / powerBook ?
- sur la justification de l'écart entre la gamme pro powerBook et publique iBook ???
- sur _"zut, le mien est déjà obsolète je vais le revendre et prendre le nouveau !!!"_ comme l'ont fait certains forumeurs avec leur iBook G4 ...
- sur ... tout et n'importe quoi concernant cette MAJ


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2004)

bennn regardons les prix avec le tarif étudiant pour voir ce que cela donne !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




on y reflechirat tranquillement...


----------



## kertruc (19 Avril 2004)

C'est quoi ce "Topic Officiel" ?????


----------



## vincmyl (19 Avril 2004)

Ils ont remis les portables au gout du jour, surtout avec la carte graphique mais ils sont toujours autant light sur la RAM. Aiport de série c'est pas mal


----------



## manustyle (19 Avril 2004)

Bon, pas de quoi etre déçus d'avoir le modèle précédent  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Que pensez-vous des cartes 9700 face aux anciennes 9600 ?

Comparaison de mon "ancien Alubook 1,25ghz" face au nouveau.
- HD : idem
- Ram : idem
- Ecran : idem
- Proc. : 1,25 Ghz à 1,5 Ghz.
- Superdrive : en 4x maintenant. Ca c'est pas mal.


----------



## tungchao (19 Avril 2004)

Bah, c'est officiel quoi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ouais bon, je pense que la grosse mise à jour concerne plutôt le petit iBook avec le passage 800Mhz -&gt; 1Ghz et la cache L2 doublée ...

A votre avis, ca vaut le coup de vendre l'ancien iBook G4 800 et se mettre à jour ou pas ???


----------



## Mulder (19 Avril 2004)

tungchao a dit:
			
		

> A votre avis, ca vaut le coup de vendre l'ancien iBook G4 800 et se mettre à jour ou pas ???


Non.


----------



## vincmyl (19 Avril 2004)

Oui l'évolution des iBooks est interessante


----------



## Mulder (19 Avril 2004)

kernnac a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi ce "Topic Officiel" ?????


 Je me suis posé la même question


----------



## Mulder (19 Avril 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Oui l'évolution des iBooks est interessante


Ouimaisbon. Au point d'en revendre un de la dernière version ?


----------



## vincmyl (19 Avril 2004)

Ben c'est la que tu perds le moins d'argent


----------



## IronStorm (19 Avril 2004)

le prix des powerbook a sensiblement baissé ! surtout le powerbook 15 combo qui a mtnt air port intégré pour 2176 euro !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2004)

nan ca serait ridicule!!!


----------



## vincmyl (19 Avril 2004)

Oui donc c'est plutot une bonne MAJ


----------



## powerbook867 (19 Avril 2004)

Nouveaux powerbook  plus rapides et moins chers, mais le BIG problème  va être les délais de livraison !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Apple nous a habitué au pire.....


----------



## fwedo (19 Avril 2004)

en plus tjrs pas de rétro éclairage sur les 12....
MAJ "strict minimum" en quelque sorte...(j'ai regardé que pour les 12)


----------



## vincmyl (19 Avril 2004)

J'espere qu'ils vont les respecter. Moi je suis tres satisfait de mon Alu, c'est une superbe machine..et quand je vois les nouveaux modèles, je ne peux que conseiller des les prendre...


----------



## noz (19 Avril 2004)

bonsoir à tous ! Il me semble avoir lu la question que je vais vous poser quelque part, mais pas la réponse, alors je tente ma chance... Pourquoi les superdrives ibook et powerbook ont-il un prix différent (119 contre 227) alors qu'apparemment ils gravent à la même vitesse ?


----------



## vincmyl (19 Avril 2004)

Est ce le meme modèle?


----------



## chup (19 Avril 2004)

Concernant les batteries des modèles PowerBook 12", il est intéressant de noter cela :

Modèle 1Ghz :
47-watt-hour lithium-ion battery (with integrated charge indicator LEDs) providing up to 5 hours of battery life.

Nouveau modèle 1.33Ghz :
50-watt-hour lithium-ion battery (with integrated charge indicator LEDs) providing up to 5 hours of battery life.

Je ne sais pas si 3 Watts feront la différence, mais on peut espérer que la cadence plus élevée du processeur et du bus n'aient pas d'impact majeur sur l'autonomie.

Florian.


----------



## noz (19 Avril 2004)

ben aucune idée, le modèle n'est pas précisé... J'imagine que non, c'est la solution la plus vraisemblable pour expliquer la différence de prix...


----------



## ToMacLaumax (19 Avril 2004)

manustyle a dit:
			
		

> Bon, pas de quoi etre déçus d'avoir le modèle précédent
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hello,
 et bien pour moi je vais sentir la différence entre un Ti 667Mhz et un Alu 1,5Ghz carte graphique de 16 Mo et 128 Mo 

Bref que du bonheur


----------



## Sebang (19 Avril 2004)

chup a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas si 3 Watts feront la différence, mais on peut espérer que la cadence plus élevée du processeur et du bus n'aient pas d'impact majeur sur l'autonomie.



Je pense que ça ira pour l'autonomie : "The 15-inch and 17-inch models boast processor speeds of up to 1.5GHz, and the 12-inch model now offers speedier performance with its 1.33GHz processor and new 1.67MHz system bus."

Notez bien la vitesse du bus...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






(copié collé du site Fr matériel de Apple à l'instant, je pense qu'il corrigeront assez vite)


----------



## chup (19 Avril 2004)

Haha, 1.67Mhz, c'est tellement lent que ça dégage du froid !


----------



## MacDavid (19 Avril 2004)

powerbook867 a dit:
			
		

> Nouveaux powerbook  plus rapides et moins chers, mais le BIG problème  va être les délais de livraison !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai appelé la Fnac Paris (Informatique puis Les Halles). Délai prévu: un mois.
J'ai appelé AppleStore: 3 jours de fab, 3 jours de transport.


----------



## Gallenza (20 Avril 2004)

Bon deux remarques selon moi:
-Apple s'aligne sur l'entrée de gamme PC qui proposait déjà des graveurs de DVD et balance un iBook 14" avec superdrice à 1520 euros soit MOINS DE 10 000 francs (excusez moi mais je crois que cela mérite d'être souligné, c'est une politique TRES agressive de la part d'Apple)
-Les gars qui avaient acheté un Alubook 12" SANS superdrive peuvent être déguoutés, l'iBook 1Ghz c'est exactement leur machine(jusqu'au cache du procos passé de 256 à 512 ko et à la taille de la barette de RAM soudée passée de 128 à 256 Mo) pour quand même 700 euros de moins que ce qu'ils l'on payé...

Globalement c'est très cool, les prix baissent et les fréquences montent !! un G4 à 1,5 Ghz et voilà qu'on a plus que 200Mhz de retard sur les portables PC équipés de Pentium-M (les autres procos Intel ne permettent pas de faire des ordinateurs que l'on peut décament appeler "portable")


----------



## vincmyl (20 Avril 2004)

Moi je pense qu'il y a une petite différence quand meme


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2004)

Gallenza a dit:
			
		

> -Les gars qui avaient acheté un Alubook 12" SANS superdrive peuvent être déguoutés, l'iBook 1Ghz c'est exactement leur machine(jusqu'au cache du procos passé de 256 à 512 ko et à la taille de la barette de RAM soudée passée de 128 à 256 Mo) pour quand même 700 euros de moins que ce qu'ils l'on payé...


et les gars (comme moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) qui ont payé 2400 euros un alubook 12" 867 Mhz SANS superdrive il y a à peine un an, ils se jettent par la fenêtre ?


----------



## Kaneda (20 Avril 2004)

Attends Fred je t'ouvre


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2004)

Kaneda a dit:
			
		

> Attends Fred je t'ouvre


et dès que j'ai sauté, tu files avec mon alubook 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



canaillou ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nan franchement l'alubook 12" (quelque soit sa version) reste un super portable... et le mien suffit amplement à mon utilisation (musique, bureautique, net...)


----------



## fwedo (20 Avril 2004)

FredG3 a dit:
			
		

> nan franchement l'alubook 12" (quelque soit sa version) reste un super portable... et le mien suffit amplement à mon utilisation (musique, bureautique, net...)



beuuh oui, c'est bien vrai ! sinon on n'achete jamais rien et on se dis qu'on a bien fait parce que le dernier est mieux... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(mais là j'aurai encore mon DX2 66...)

c'est un grand classique de l'évolution du matos info ca !


----------



## KaptainKavern (20 Avril 2004)

Petite question qui me turlupine :

La vitesse du bus (ie 133 Mhz sur le iBook et 167 sur les PuissantsLivres), surtout si on la compare au 1 Ghz des G5 desktop ou aux 800 qu'on trouve sur certains portables du MondeNoir ne limite-t-elle pas les performances de ces machines ?


----------



## WebOliver (20 Avril 2004)

kernnac a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi ce "Topic Officiel" ?????



Surtout qu'ici sur _Mac Portables_ c'est plutôt les problèmes et questions techniques qu'on essaie de résoudre. Pour les réactions aux news, c'est toujours dans _Réagissez_. Dans ce sujet par exemple... pas plus officiel néanmoins.


----------



## Gallenza (20 Avril 2004)

KaptainKavern a dit:
			
		

> Petite question qui me turlupine :
> 
> La vitesse du bus (ie 133 Mhz sur le iBook et 167 sur les PuissantsLivres), surtout si on la compare au 1 Ghz des G5 desktop ou aux 800 qu'on trouve sur certains portables du MondeNoir ne limite-t-elle pas les performances de ces machines ?


C'est DDR donc en fait 133 c'est 266 équivalent et 167 c'est 333 équivalent, la différence avec les G5, c'est que c'est pas bi-canal ça ferait 533 et 666, mais ça reste inférieur aux 800 et 1000, et c'est effectivement le plus pénalisant de l'archi G4 par rapport au G5.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2004)

si kelk'un peut traduire en francais... ca serait gentil !!! je suis le seul a me sentir con parce que j'ai rien compris ???


----------



## chagregel (20 Avril 2004)

FredG3 a dit:
			
		

> (...)nan franchement l'alubook 12" (quelque soit sa version) reste un super portable... (...)



ALU 12 POWAAAAAAAAA !!!!


....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







.... Je ne fais que passer....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....


----------



## Nephou (20 Avril 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> ALU 12 POWAAAAAAAAA !!!!
> 
> 
> ....
> ...








 Tas bien fait, josais pas


----------



## GrandGibus (20 Avril 2004)

Pareil:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2004)

bon, ben tant qu'à faire, je me permets de rajouter ce lien :
le thread des amoureux d'alu12" ([Topic officiel] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)


----------



## maousse (20 Avril 2004)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> si kelk'un peut traduire en francais... ca serait gentil !!! je suis le seul a me sentir con parce que j'ai rien compris ???


en gros, ça parle de 2*133=266, le facteur 2 venant du premier 'd' de DDR ram, qui veut dire double data rate ram.

maintenant, je n'en sais pas tellement plus


----------



## Nephou (20 Avril 2004)

Bon, mettons un signal carré
   _
 _| | qui se répète à la fréquence de x MHz que nous appellerons horloge

nous voyons deux passages : celui de O à 1 (que nous appellerons front montant) et celui de 1 à 0 (que nous appellerons front descendant.

La mémoire peut être modifiée lors dun changement détat. Or, fut un temps, pas si éloigné, seul un changement détat (montant ou exclusif descendant) était utilisé ou utilisable. Bref la mémoire pouvait être modifiée à la fréquence du bus (x MHz donc).

Or, la Mémoire SDRAM dites DDR pout être modifiée à chaque changement détat. Or, comme nous l'avons vu plus haut, il y en a deux par cycle. Doù _Double Data Rate_ pour une fréquance donnée.

Je ne crois pas avoir trop écrit de bêtises.


----------



## Nephou (20 Avril 2004)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> double data rate ram.
> 
> maintenant, je n'en sais pas tellement plus



le vrai nom est DDR SDRAM pour


> Double Data Rate Synchronous Dynamic Random Acces Memory


----------



## macmaniac (20 Avril 2004)

Moi je me suis plus focalisé sur les iBook. Apple a beau monter la fréquence, il n'a toujours pas attaqué la seule vrai faiblesse de l'iBook: la carte 3d!! 32 mégas, c'est vraiment ridicule. Ayant un iBook, je peux dire qu'il serait encore up-to-date (acheté il y a 1an et demi) si apple n'avait pas mis une carte ATI 16meg. Et 32 megs, c'est pas vraiment mieux pour faire tourner des logiciels comme iDVD ou n'importe quel jeu 3D. Par contre, ils ont mis le paquet sur les powerbooks de ce coté là. On voit clairement la stratégie!


----------



## vincmyl (20 Avril 2004)

Oui c'est clair je comprends ton point de vue....moi j'ai 64 MO DE RAM vidéo et c'est clair que c'est deja limite....


----------



## Nephou (20 Avril 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est clair je comprends ton point de vue....moi j'ai 64 MO DE RAM vidéo et c'est clair que c'est deja limite....


Des fois je pense à ma matrox millenium qui était fabuleuse et je pense que tout fout le camps.


----------



## vincmyl (20 Avril 2004)

Enfin mon PWB n'est pas encore dépassé


----------



## chagregel (21 Avril 2004)

FredG3 a dit:
			
		

> bon, ben tant qu'à faire, je me permets de rajouter ce lien :
> le thread des amoureux d'alu12" ([Topic officiel]
> 
> 
> ...



Hé, Hé


----------



## chagregel (21 Avril 2004)

macmaniac a dit:
			
		

> (...)On voit clairement la stratégie!


Bas de gamme / haut de Gamme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais peut etre qu'il manque un milieu de gamme pour les portables....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Perso, je n'exploite que rarement la carte graph. de l'Alu (32Mo) mais je comprend qu'on en ai besoins pour jouer.


----------



## decoris (21 Avril 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Enfin mon PWB n'est pas encore dépassé



celui-ci : Powerbook Duo 270c/33 Mhz/16 Ram/240 Mo HD  ??

un peu quand même a mon avis;..


----------



## vincmyl (21 Avril 2004)

Je l'utilise au boulot avec la COLOR STYLE WRITER 2200 pour bureautique et excel, tourne impecc


----------



## yagoceron (24 Avril 2004)

macmaniac a dit:
			
		

> Moi je me suis plus focalisé sur les iBook. Apple a beau monter la fréquence, il n'a toujours pas attaqué la seule vrai faiblesse de l'iBook: la carte 3d!! 32 mégas, c'est vraiment ridicule.



Je suis d'accord mais il n'existe de toutes façons aucun portable 12" avec une meilleure carte graphique.

Le must en PC c'est le Sony V505 et il a la même carte que l'iBook 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Attention car je ne parle que du 12".

Moi je suis bien intéressé par cette mise à jour qui pourrait finalement me faire switcher de part la mémoire cache qui passe à 512ko et du fait que la RAM n'est plus "limitée"


----------



## zipod (24 Avril 2004)

Enfin, THE POWERBOOK, le PowerBook. Lorsque le 17" est sorti, il y avait 1 an que j'avais acheté mon Titanium 800Mhz (que j'ai toujours). Le 17" est sorti, très interessant, mais niveau fincances...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Puis, des petites mises a jour (2 ou 3) mais pas très interessants, et je n'avais pas envie de sacrifier mes économies. Puis, THE pb est sorti. Il n'y a plus que 100 Mhz entre les G5 bas de gamme. Bien sur, des rabats joie vont venire me dire que le mythe du Mega Hz est fini est gagagan... mais je suis nostaligique





Mais il y a quelques jour, je me suis dit: c'est celui qu'il me faut : un super carte graphique  ( ATI 9700 128 Mo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) , un DD suffisant ( 80 Go avant 40 :/), mais je me demande s'il faut augmenter la RAM, passer de 512 a 1000 Mo de RAM. et puis, c'est mieux de garder 512 de SO1 ou SO2 et de passer a 1 Go de SO1 ou 2?

Puis, si les divers TEST (celui de MAC Gé est très attendu) sont concluants, ce sera mon prochain ordi


----------



## zipod (24 Avril 2004)

je voulais dire aussi que la baisse des pris est très alléchant ( surtout sur les 17")

 <blockquote><font class="small"> "LaFontaine":</font><hr /> rien ne sert de courrir, il faut partir a point 

[/QUOTE]


----------

